
Twitter disables Status query strings, old Twitter buttons begin to break - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2011/05/18/twitter-disables-status-query-strings-old-twitter-website-buttons-begin-to-break/
======
megamark16
That's weird, I just checked a few old sites I worked on that we put these
buttons in and they're still working.

